# any muay thai schools in connecticut?



## Rahde (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting. I'm 18 in college right now and looking for a muay thai school to train in for the summer. Preferrbly in connecticut, close to New Haven. does anyone know of any?


----------

